# What is too much? And what plants should I get?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My aunt recently set up a 5 gallon tank, currently holding 2 mystery snails.

She's going to take a few of my babies this weekend, and I'm not sure how many to give her. What is a good number for when they grow up? 

I want to give her 3-5, but could I give her more? I need to get rid of alot of them. cant keep all 23! ;0

In return, she handing over her empty 20 gallon, I believe she has a filter with it too, and some gravel, and few other accessories.


Anyway, I plan on using it for my guppie babies once their midsize. 
10 gallons too little for how many I have. I plan on putting live plants in it and I was wondering what type of plants I could find at petsmart that grow to cover the tank good, and grow fast. The best kind, too.

Thanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

3-5 I would think as those snails can put out a lot of poop. It may make the tank hard to keep cycled.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

mousey said:


> 3-5 I would think as those snails can put out a lot of poop. It may make the tank hard to keep cycled.


Okay, thankyou!


----------

